# Popcorn popper with crank handle



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone have one? Do you like it?


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got a Whirly-Pop, and yes, I love it. It's pretty great, especially if you get coconut oil to use as the popping oil. It doesn't need butter then!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, I found a Whirley-pop at an estate sale for $1.00

Wife loves it


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you- I'll go ahead and give it a try. I used to microwave popcorn for years but my popper died a sad, left too close to a stove burner death and I can't find a new one I like.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

We used to use one, but I found an air popper to be so much easier, we use that now.


----------



## clarkecrew (Jan 2, 2014)

I just got a Whirlipop for Christmas ($15 or so from Amazon). I love it! I've been using coconut oil too.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use mine for making fantastic kettle corn..but for just plain popcorn I prefer an air popper...very little clean up involved with them.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I use mine for making fantastic kettle corn..but for just plain popcorn I prefer an air popper...very little clean up involved with them.


I bought an air popper but the result was very tough popcorn. Since all that is involved was putting in the kernels and turning on, I can't think I did anything wrong.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Call me crazy, but why not just pop in a pan you already own? 

Back in the day, my mother used to do it by putting a tablespoon of lard or oil into the bottom of a two quart pan and dropping in three kernels of good quality popcorn, and putting on the lid. Over medium high heat, soon we'd hear *pop! pop!pop!* and know it was time to dump in the rest of the corn. Then all we had to do it shake it, vent the lid occasionally to keep the corn dry and crispy, and wait until the popping noises were more than two seconds apart. Once that happened, we poured it into a big bowl. Mom used to melt some butter in that pan as it cooled, and drizzle it over the corn, and then salt with plain salt; but I like it without butter, sprinkled with Lawry's seasoned salt.

Cleanup's easy, too. I still make it this way. Why buy another pan when one you have in the cupboard will work just fine?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Horseyrider said:


> Call me crazy, but why not just pop in a pan you already own?
> 
> Back in the day, my mother used to do it by putting a tablespoon of lard or oil into the bottom of a two quart pan and dropping in three kernels of good quality popcorn, and putting on the lid. Over medium high heat, soon we'd hear *pop! pop!pop!* and know it was time to dump in the rest of the corn. Then all we had to do it shake it, vent the lid occasionally to keep the corn dry and crispy, and wait until the popping noises were more than two seconds apart. Once that happened, we poured it into a big bowl. Mom used to melt some butter in that pan as it cooled, and drizzle it over the corn, and then salt with plain salt; but I like it without butter, sprinkled with Lawry's seasoned salt.
> 
> Cleanup's easy, too. I still make it this way. Why buy another pan when one you have in the cupboard will work just fine?


I did it for years then used the microwave for years (my favorite as no oil needed, no work and gave me the results I liked) but my old popping pot is too small. So I was going to get something new anyway and why not try something if I got good reviews.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I've also read that you can use the WhirlyPop for toasting nuts and seeds. I bet I wouldn't burn them then!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've popped in a Whirly-Pop for years and my adult daughter just bought one too. She loves it too.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I use mine to roast coffee beans.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I love my whirly-pop too. I used to use a saucepan but I get few old maids this way.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Takes too much time.

My friend makes the best popcorn by putting a little oil in a heavy pot some corn medium heat and put then lid on. When its popped she then puts in a bowl and butters it. She never shakes the pan while it popping.

When our popcorn popper dies its the way we will make it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have one, but honestly I think my air popper makes fluffier popcorn.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to all those recommending the crank popcorn popper. I used mine new one for the first time. Easiest and best popcorn I ever made.


----------

